# AKC Agility Course Maps



## Guardyan

Hi all! 

I was just wondering if anyone had any AKC course maps that they could share. For some crazy reason our local training club has asked me to be practice director. We get together twice a month for practice, so I will need a _*bunch *_of AKC course maps. (I'm pretty sure no one wants to run the same thing every week.) So, if you know of any maps online, or if you have some saved, please let me know. We usually practice Open or Excellent, but could use Novice too.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## balakai

Do they HAVE to be AKC? I have tons of USDAA, NADAC, CPE and UKC, but no AKC.

~Kristin


----------



## Guardyan

We usually set an AKC standard course and only once in a great while will we set a jumpers course. So, probably couldn't talk anyone into a tunnelers course, but I think if the maps were similar to AKC standard they would work good for practice. 

Thanks for the offer!


----------



## kleinenHain

I have tons of AKC, How should I send them? send me a PM and let me know


----------



## Guardyan

PM'd you back . . . thank you so much!


----------



## kleinenHain

emailing Maps. enjoy!!


----------



## Guardyan

I received the maps. Thank you so much for taking the time to send them! You rock!


----------



## kleinenHain

Glad you got them. Have fun.


----------



## scooteriscuter

*NADAC, UKC, and CPE Course maps*

Hi I have been looking for course maps for NADAC, UKC, and CPE and haven't had much luck. Does anyone have some they can share?


----------



## kleinenHain

Hi All I have is the AKC Maps let me know if these will work..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

You can try these out..

Agility Course Maps

AgilityNerd : Stuart Mah's 30 Second Drills - With Video


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Guardyan said:


> We usually set an AKC standard course and only once in a great while will we set a jumpers course. So, probably couldn't talk anyone into a tunnelers course, but I think if the maps were similar to AKC standard they would work good for practice.
> ....


Hey, you're the new Practice Director! Give them some variety. The wonders of being in charge!oke:

Have fun with the courses.


----------

